# Survival > Foraging & Wild Edibles > Bush Recipes Only >  mullien leaves

## wareagle69

so you can take the leaves and cook then several ways ,boil in water(but i prfer some oil) or fry them in animal fat till they swell up and are crispy, then take some maple syrup or birch syrup and drizzle on it ummm umm good

----------


## your_comforting_company

I have been smoking mullein for a few weeks, more like once a day for the week before last when I had a cold. I haven't tried tea yet, and I was totally unaware that you could fry and eat them. good info. I have 2 large mulleins I transplanted months ago that have survived the frost. 

I presume I do NOT dry them out before cooking, but cook the fresh green leaf?

----------


## wareagle69

i,so far have only eaten then fresh. one thing i like about the lady i learn from is you get info not in the books, i would have never know to fry them up and eat but they are now one of may favs.
we had a surprise b-day party for mrs eagle yesterday and i had lydia bring some wild edible food for everyone to sample, funny the looks on faces when you tell them its weeds but then they eat and enjoy.
now the only trick to this sub forum will be the receipes cuz allot of what i eat will be mixed with things like bacon or vinegar and things like that

----------


## your_comforting_company

just thought I would add a pic for reference.
first one is a first year rosette plant, second has rosette up close and second year flower stalk in distance.

----------


## Rick

First, I didn't know you could fry the leaves. Good info, WE, thanks!! Second, I had never thought about growing mullein. I guess I'll be transplanting some this year to see how it does. 

Thanks, guys.

----------


## canid

i can see how frying them crisp could do wonders for the texture. otherwise, they're like trying to eat cooked fiberglass insulation. or maybe brillo pads is more like it.

----------


## hunter63

> just thought I would add a pic for reference.
> first one is a first year rosette plant, second has rosette up close and second year flower stalk in distance.


Good to know, I have this stuff growing all over the place, a weed?
Are their different varities? (I would guess so?)

----------


## BENESSE

Are the leaves fuzzy like lamb's ears or does it just look like it in the pics?

----------


## canid

they leaves are extremely downy, if just slightly bristly.

they make excellent TP.

----------


## crashdive123

> they leaves are extremely downy, if just slightly bristly.
> 
> they make excellent TP.


Just don't get confused as to which ones you are frying up.

----------


## your_comforting_company

hunter, I would say most folks calls it a weed. from one plant I now have about 20 sprouts that will be rosettes this spring. Handy to have around. I use the flower stalks off the second (technically third) year plant for hand drill spindles for fire.
the smoke is a bit piney.

----------


## cabingirl

I am glad you posted the picture of the mullein plant. At my land that joins forrest I have seen plants  coming up in my yard that looks like the plant you posted. I always cut them down because I didn't no what they were. Now when they come back up this spring I will  let them grow.

----------


## rwc1969

i wonder if mullein seeds are edible. When I gathered the stalks for my shelter I noticed millions of tiny black seeds falling in the snow.

They would have been real easy to gather in abundance.

----------


## crashdive123

> Mullein leaves and flowers are on the FDAs GRAS (generally recognized as safe) list, and there have been no credible reports of serious adverse effects. However, mullein seeds contain the insecticide and fish poison rotenone. While rotenone is relatively safe in humans, it does present some toxic risks. If mullein leaf products are contaminated with mullein seeds, long-term use might be harmful.


Source:

http://healthlibrary.epnet.com/GetCo...chunkiid=21821




> Mullein seeds, which are tiny, are reported to be toxic and have been used as a narcotic to stun fish.


Source:

http://www.kingdomplantae.net/commonMullein.php

----------


## hunter63

YCC, They look just like the pic's.
They grow in the drive way, and poor soil that was scraped off to dig the house site.

They seem to be full size every season?, and I know the stalks is tough, as it will rip off the line on my weed wacker,pretty quick. Hmmmmmmm
Glad y'all brought this up.

(But as DW always says, if your gonna eat that, save a piece to show the rescue squad guys, so they know the "the Mr Dumas" has tried this time.)

----------


## rwc1969

thanks Crash. I saved both those links in my fav's.

----------


## your_comforting_company

they do seem to grow only in the poorest soils. they don't do real well in flowerbeds, I tried. but out in a place where normally only weeds grow.
first year they are small sprouts in rosettes, usually not much bigger than dandelions, second year, they get to be huge rosettes like in the pic, third year they get flower stalks that can be 3 foot long or more. pretty flowers and many uses. I found some more wild ones today where I stopped and picked up a boulder I found locally that contains low quality flint. there must have been 30 or more sprouts.. I'll know where to look next year  :Wink:

----------


## rwc1969

that link above says you can eat the flowers too as long as they don't have seeds in em. And if the seeds are insecticide they might be a good alternative to chemical sprays in the garden.

If the seeds are toxic to fish might be a good survival plant for fishing purposes.

I really like the plants that have many uses and around here Mullein grows like weeds. It's everywhere! and usually found in all three stages of growth in any given location.

----------


## Rick

> Mullein grows like weeds.


Now that right there is funny I don't care who you are.

----------


## RandyRhoads

Wow I did not know these were usefull, this is the same plant the doves come in to chow down on I believe. I've heard my family call it so many variations like mullet and mallet and melon weed.  I know the doves LOVE these seeds, everytime I clean one it's filled with only these seeds.

----------


## Graf

I have made ear medicine with the flowers and it works well.

----------


## RandyRhoads

I don't understand Ricks link says the seeds are toxic and animals wont touch them, yet these Eurasian Collared Doves feed almost exclusively on them...?

----------

